# Ladies in Heels



## E-jeezy (Jun 18, 2012)

A few photos from a fathers day fashion show at the restaurant I work at...


1.







2. 






3.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice!  Heels a little under exposed, maybe you didn't want to get greedy on the exposure slider in LR4 and brighten 'em up =)


----------



## kevinfocht (Jun 20, 2012)

Be careful with your poses. The first shot is almost about something else


----------



## E-jeezy (Jun 20, 2012)

kevinfocht said:


> Be careful with your poses. The first shot is almost about something else



LOL I know, it was really loud in there and the talent was kind of doing her own thing...I kept trying to tell her to lower her leg or everyone was gonna get a little more than a fashion show haha


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 20, 2012)

kevinfocht said:


> Be careful with your poses. The first shot is almost about something else



You say that like it's a bad thing. :lmao:


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 20, 2012)

where's this restaurant, I'm hungry!

lol, all kidding aside, the ladies are great but I'm not digging the light or processing. I can see these were done in less than ideal settings but even so it looks like too much direct light and under-exposed in other areas where the light didn't reach. Try bouncing with flash card?


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jun 20, 2012)

Heels.....what heels....Im hungry now as well....


----------



## theshoeheaven (Dec 19, 2013)

I like your shoe but I'm not like your posses first one especially.............


----------



## sashbar (Dec 19, 2013)

When I saw the first image , "ladies" was not the first word that crossed my mind.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2013)

These do not strike me as very good. The light is very unflattering, and the framing is at best awkward. Backgrounds are clearly just whatever junk was there.

There's a certain paparazzi look to them, I guess. Which is kind of a thing.

I realize that you didn't have much to work with, and this is probably about as good as you could get with the gear and the access you had, so, good on ya on that front. This doesn't make them *good* though, just the best possible.


----------



## jenko (Dec 19, 2013)

I like the first shot. It reminds me of Nan Goldin's work. Saturated, snapshot-like, candid, and grungy.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

Are these just candid shots, or did you try posing them?


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2013)

Umm, this thread was idle for 18 months before today.


----------



## John_Olexa (Dec 19, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Umm, this thread was idle for 18 months before today.



LOL!! Dang sure was, didn't even notice that.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Umm, this thread was idle for 18 months before today.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2013)

Why is Derrel's thumb on backwards?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2013)

...the "next" being the next dumb question...not the next elevator!!!


----------

